# Mini failed DNS resolution test



## kbigelow (Aug 30, 2015)

Had Roamio Pro and Mini working fine on DSL using MOCA.

Switched from DSL to Comcast Cable with Netgear C6300 modem and now receiving error message that says Mini failed DNS resolution test.

Any ideas what's wrong?

Thank


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbigelow said:


> Had Roamio Pro and Mini working fine on DSL using MOCA.
> 
> Switched from DSL to Comcast Cable with Netgear C6300 modem and now receiving error message that says Mini failed DNS resolution test.
> 
> Any ideas what's wrong?


How is your Mini *now* connected, via Ethernet or coax/MoCA?

If MoCA, how is your MoCA network being created, by what other device on your network?

----
p.s. Useful resources:
TCF: Setting up a MoCA Network for Tivo
TiVo: Connect your TiVo box to your home network​


----------



## kbigelow (Aug 30, 2015)

Roamio Pro is connected via Ethernet and Moca enabled.

Moca enabled on Mini however DNS resolution test failed saying no connection to the internet



krkaufman said:


> How is your Mini *now* connected, via Ethernet or coax/MoCA?
> 
> If MoCA, how is your MoCA network being created, by what other device on your network?
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbigelow said:


> Roamio Pro is connected via Ethernet and Moca enabled.
> 
> Moca enabled on Mini however DNS resolution test failed saying no connection to the internet


You're sure that coax outlet connects back to your Roamio Pro's outlet, and that any splitters are MoCA-compliant? (... that there aren't any amplifiers in-between?)


----------



## kbigelow (Aug 30, 2015)

I hope I understand your questions.

There is a splitter on the coax coming from the wall and splitting into the modem and the Tivo.



krkaufman said:


> You're sure that coax outlet connects back to your Roamio Pro's outlet, and that any splitters are MoCA-compliant? (... that there aren't any amplifiers in-between?)


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbigelow said:


> I hope I understand your questions.
> 
> There is a splitter on the coax coming from the wall and splitting into the modem and the Tivo.


Ok, you'd want to check that splitter's frequency range. Does it say something like 5-900MHz on it?

Also, and what I was really wondering earlier, how/where do the 2 coax outlets join? (i.e. Are you sure the coax outlet to which you're connecting the Mini actually connects to the Roamio via coax?)


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

Try putting in a manual DNS of 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in the mini. If that doesn't work then do a static IP on the mini too.


----------



## kbigelow (Aug 30, 2015)

Sorry I don't understand what you mean by putting a manual DNS of 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in the Mini.

I am trying to install to a MOCA network and I keep getting a C33 error code stating that I am not connected to the Internet.

I did change the splitter to a MOCA compatible splitter but it didn't help.

My Roamio Pro works perfectly. I setup MOCA in the Roamio Pro. Next I plugged the Mini into a Coax but keep failing the DNS Resolution Test saying I still don't have connection to the Internet.

Not sure what to do next.

Thanks



HarperVision said:


> Try putting in a manual DNS of 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in the mini. If that doesn't work then do a static IP on the mini too.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbigelow said:


> I did change *the splitter* to a MOCA compatible splitter but it didn't help.


Are you referring to the splitter previously mentioned, the one that splits off to your modem and the TiVo?



kbigelow said:


> There is *a splitter* on the coax coming from the wall and splitting into the modem and the Tivo.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

krkaufman said:


> You're sure that coax outlet connects back to your Roamio Pro's outlet, and that any splitters are MoCA-compliant? (... that there aren't any amplifiers in-between?)


I wasn't sure the above question was clear, so I've thrown together a diagram of your setup, below, as you've described it. The basic point is that there's no guarantee that the wall outlet in your Mini room is connected to your house's coax lines.

What I'm wondering is:

*(A) Basic Connectivity:* Are you sure that the wall outlet to which you're connecting your Mini is actually connected back to the main splitter for your abode?

*(B) Main Splitter?:* Have you found the main splitter for your coax wiring, and have you verified its supported frequencies? (needs to be 5-1000+MHz or better)

*(C) MoCA PoE Filter?:* If doing MoCA, you need a MoCA PoE filter installed at your coax wiring's point-of-entry (PoE) from the cable provider, typically on the input to your main splitter. Now, the absence of this filter shouldn't be the cause of your problem, but you'll want to make sure you have one installed to secure/contain your MoCA network inside your home.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

kbigelow said:


> Sorry I don't understand what you mean by putting a manual DNS of 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 in the Mini. I am trying to install to a MOCA network and I keep getting a C33 error code stating that I am not connected to the Internet. I did change the splitter to a MOCA compatible splitter but it didn't help. My Roamio Pro works perfectly. I setup MOCA in the Roamio Pro. Next I plugged the Mini into a Coax but keep failing the DNS Resolution Test saying I still don't have connection to the Internet. Not sure what to do next. Thanks


I'm sorry. I mean when you go into the network settings you can specify which DNS servers are used manually, so select that option and input 8.8.8.8 as primary and 8.8.4.4 secondary. These are Google's DNS's and sometimes work when auto doesn't. If just changing the DNS doesn't help, then also do the entire IP, subnet mask and gateway. It's under SETTINGS>NETWORK>CHANGE NETWORK SETTINGS>MODIFY ETHERNET SETTINGS


----------



## kbigelow (Aug 30, 2015)

Yes, you have diagramed it correctly.

I do know that the coax to the Mini is working because I used to have DSL and the Roamio and the Mini were working properly. It wasn't until I switched to Comcast that the Mini stopped working.



krkaufman said:


> I wasn't sure the above question was clear, so I've thrown together a diagram of your setup, below, as you've described it. The basic point is that there's no guarantee that the wall outlet in your Mini room is connected to your house's coax lines.
> 
> What I'm wondering is:
> 
> ...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

kbigelow said:


> Yes, you have diagramed it correctly.
> 
> I do know that the coax to the Mini is working because I used to have DSL and the Roamio and the Mini were working properly. It wasn't until I switched to Comcast that the Mini stopped working.


That doesn't mean that the Comcast tech left that line connected at the main splitter when you were Comcast'd, assuming a Comcast install. And you'd still want to check your main splitter for MoCA compatibility (B) and a MoCA PoE filter (C).

---
edit: p.s. I can't find it, now, but I'd read a previous post where someone described their Comcast tech as having literally cut all the other coax lines in their house aside from the single line running to their modem. The tech literally snipped the cables.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

kbigelow said:


> Had Roamio Pro and Mini working fine on DSL using MOCA.
> 
> Switched from DSL to Comcast Cable with Netgear C6300 modem and now receiving error message that says Mini failed DNS resolution test.
> 
> ...


Hi,
If you can, actually go look at the actual input on the first splitter and see if your second line is actually connected to the splitter and that there is a POE / Whole Home Dvr filter in place. Comcast is one of those companies which likes to charge for additional tv outlets, so it is possible one or more lines were disconnected at the install. If you can't access the connection and don't want to force it open, just try temporarily moving your cable modem to where the mini is now...if you can't connect to the internet, that line has probably been disconnected, if you can....continue to troubleshoot your mini/ MoCA issue.
EDIT: Security tools like these will often allow access to those cable boxes on the side of your home....
http://www.ebay.com/itm/SHIEILD-TOO...Y-CATV-FREE-/252056034526?hash=item3aafb5dcde


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> If you can't access the connection and don't want to force it open, just try temporarily moving your cable modem to where the mini is now...if you can't connect to the internet, that line has probably been disconnected, if you can....continue to troubleshoot your mini/ MoCA issue.


Just want to emphasize what a good idea this is -- if, as suggested, you can't otherwise verify all the connections are nice and tight.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Any progress on resolving your Mini connection issue?


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

krkaufman said:


> *(B) Main Splitter?:* Have you found the main splitter for your coax wiring, and have you verified its supported frequencies? (needs to be 5-1000+MHz or better)


MoCA 1.1 operates at frequencies up to 1525MHz, so it is best to use splitters that cover the full range from 5-1525MHz. Splitters that go above 2000MHz are readily available. I bought mine from monoprice.com, which is also a great source for all kinds of cables at reasonable prices.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

snerd said:


> MoCA 1.1 operates at frequencies up to 1525MHz, so it is best to use splitters that cover the full range from 5-1525MHz. Splitters that go above 2000MHz are readily available. I bought mine from monoprice.com, which is also a great source for all kinds of cables at reasonable prices.


Actually it's been reported that moca is designed to punch through and across 1Ghz splitters, that's why they're able to be used even if the frequency is above that.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

HarperVision said:


> Actually it's been reported that moca is designed to punch through and across 1Ghz splitters, that's why they're able to be used even if the frequency is above that.


I understand. However, if the splitter does a poor job of passing the MoCA frequencies, then MoCA performance can be degraded.

If someone uses old splitters and their MoCA network performs well, then there is certainly no need to replace the splitters. For someone who is having trouble getting MoCA to work properly, a sub-grade splitter can contribute to the problem. That probably doesn't apply to the OP since he mentioned replacing the splitter with a MoCA compatible, but I just wanted to clarify the situation for others who view the thread.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

kbigelow said:


> Roamio Pro is connected via Ethernet and Moca enabled.
> 
> Moca enabled on Mini however DNS resolution test failed saying no connection to the internet


This might be a configuration problem in the Roamio Pro. The Network Settings have two different Moca options. Be sure to select 'Use this DVR to create a MoCA Network.' In your old system, the DSL modem may have been creating the MoCA network. Your new system needs to use the Roamio to create the bridge.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

HarperVision said:


> Actually it's been reported that moca is designed to punch through and across 1Ghz splitters, that's why they're able to be used even if the frequency is above that.


Hi,
The information regarding regarding splitters is this. Standard splitters "usually" work ok with MoCA, but when there are problems with connections or throughput, what they don't tell you is that the default troubleshooting step is to switch to MoCA rated splitters. The 2GHz and above will often work also, but these are not specifically engineered to allow the MoCA frequencies to pass easily through them, only the splitters specifically rated as "MoCA" compatible are. Most MoCA devices have some type of AGC, automatic gain control, to overcome connection issues which is why they "usually" work, but obviously not always. The only true MoCA rated splitters I have found are the Verizon Fios brand sold through their Equipment and Accessories Store and the Holland brand sold online in a few outlets. There are also MoCA rated amps which easily allow MoCA frequencies to pass through (actually MoCA bypass), unlike standard amps which will kill all MoCA frequencies. 
The point is try your existing splitters, if they work great, but if you have problems with the connection or slow throughput, seriously consider investing in the harder to find MoCA rated ones as these are likely to give you the best result.
One other point with MoCA, the POE, or point of entry filter is functionally the same as a Whole Home DVR filter, and final point, these filters are not directional, i.e., you can use them in either direction.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> The information regarding regarding splitters is this. Standard splitters "usually" work ok with MoCA, but when there are problems with connections or throughput, what they don't tell you is that the default troubleshooting step is to switch to MoCA rated splitters. The 2GHz and above will often work also, but these are not specifically engineered to allow the MoCA frequencies to pass easily through them, only the splitters specifically rated as "MoCA" compatible are.


No offense, but I think I need to call BS here. Passive splitters are very basic, simple components. I have various splitters labelled "5MHz - 2.4GHz" that don't use the word "MoCA" anywhere on them. MoCA uses frequencies ranging from 500MHz to about 2200MHz, depending on which MoCA "flavor" is employed (e.g. DECA adapters use 500-850MHz). As long as the splitter passes the required frequencies without undue attenuation, it will work as well as as any "officially MoCA rated" splitter. Paying extra to have the word "MoCA" stamped on the splitter is almost surely a waste of money, just as paying outrageous prices for "monster audio cables" or "Super Certified HDMI cables" is a waste of money. Chances are, those "MoCA rated" splitters came from the same factory as generic "5MHz - 2.4GHz" splitters and were re-labelled as a marketing ploy.

Amplilfiers are a different story. An amplifier does need to be specifically engineered to handle MoCA signals, but the issue here is ensuring that the MoCA signals are bi-directional. A "MoCA hostile" amplifier will only pass the signals downstream.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

snerd said:


> * No offense, but I think I need to call BS here. *Passive splitters are very basic, simple components. I have various splitters labelled "5MHz - 2.4GHz" that don't use the word "MoCA" anywhere on them. MoCA uses frequencies ranging from 500MHz to about 2200MHz, depending on which MoCA "flavor" is employed (e.g. DECA adapters use 500-850MHz). As long as the splitter passes the required frequencies without undue attenuation, it will work as well as as any "officially MoCA rated" splitter. Paying extra to have the word "MoCA" stamped on the splitter is almost surely a waste of money, just as paying outrageous prices for "monster audio cables" or "Super Certified HDMI cables" is a waste of money. Chances are, those "MoCA rated" splitters came from the same factory as generic "5MHz - 2.4GHz" splitters and were re-labelled as a marketing ploy. Amplilfiers are a different story. An amplifier does need to be specifically engineered to handle MoCA signals, but the issue here is ensuring that the MoCA signals are bi-directional. A "MoCA hostile" amplifier will only pass the signals downstream.


Ditto, a frequency is a frequency!!! The "dumb" splitter has no idea or even cares what is modulated onto that frequency, be it moca, data, tv, radio, morse code, etc.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

snerd said:


> No offense, but I think I need to call BS here. Passive splitters are very basic, simple components. I have various splitters labelled "5MHz - 2.4GHz" that don't use the word "MoCA" anywhere on them. MoCA uses frequencies ranging from 500MHz to about 2200MHz, depending on which MoCA "flavor" is employed (e.g. DECA adapters use 500-850MHz). As long as the splitter passes the required frequencies without undue attenuation, it will work as well as as any "officially MoCA rated" splitter. Paying extra to have the word "MoCA" stamped on the splitter is almost surely a waste of money, just as paying outrageous prices for "monster audio cables" or "Super Certified HDMI cables" is a waste of money. Chances are, those "MoCA rated" splitters came from the same factory as generic "5MHz - 2.4GHz" splitters and were re-labelled as a marketing ploy.
> 
> Amplilfiers are a different story. An amplifier does need to be specifically engineered to handle MoCA signals, but the issue here is ensuring that the MoCA signals are bi-directional. A "MoCA hostile" amplifier will only pass the signals downstream.


Next you'll be telling me that I wasted my money when I bought a $500 Denon Ethernet cable for my AV system!


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

snerd said:


> No offense, but I think I need to call BS here. Passive splitters are very basic, simple components. I have various splitters labelled "5MHz - 2.4GHz" that don't use the word "MoCA" anywhere on them. MoCA uses frequencies ranging from 500MHz to about 2200MHz, depending on which MoCA "flavor" is employed (e.g. DECA adapters use 500-850MHz). As long as the splitter passes the required frequencies without undue attenuation, it will work as well as as any "officially MoCA rated" splitter. Paying extra to have the word "MoCA" stamped on the splitter is almost surely a waste of money, just as paying outrageous prices for "monster audio cables" or "Super Certified HDMI cables" is a waste of money. Chances are, those "MoCA rated" splitters came from the same factory as generic "5MHz - 2.4GHz" splitters and were re-labelled as a marketing ploy.
> 
> Amplilfiers are a different story. An amplifier does need to be specifically engineered to handle MoCA signals, but the issue here is ensuring that the MoCA signals are bi-directional. A "MoCA hostile" amplifier will only pass the signals downstream.


Hi Snerd,
Sorry you and HarperVision think I am BSing you. But I do think that there are errors in your posts. Last first, MoCA friendly amps, are specifically engineered to do absolutely nothing to the MoCA frequecies, that is why they are often called, "MoCA bypass" amps, i.e., they allow the MoCA frequencies to flow between ports with as "little isolation" as possible. Why you would imagine that the amps (powered splitters)can be engineered to allow the MoCA frequencies to pass with lower isolation but a MoCA splitter cannot, is a bit puzzling. 
I am not an electrical engineer, but I have been using MoCA devices for several years now and have read pretty much every MoCA document that I could find, starting with MoCA 1.0, and before MoCA rated splitters, other than Verizon Fios, were readily available and MoCA filters, if you could find one usually were going for upwards of $20. The key difference between a standard splitter besides the range of frequencies it is designed to handle is that "amount of isolation" between ports. In a standard splitter generally it is good to have as high amount of isolation between ports as possible across the entire rated frequency spectrum and that is how they are engineered, including the >2GHz ones. According to the manufacturers, the key feature that makes a MoCA rated splitter "MoCA Rated" is that they are designed to have "less isolation" on the MoCA frequencies to allow the MoCA signal to pass more easily between the ports. I know I read this somewhere besides the manufacturers page but my memory fails, however, if you look at the top bullet point on this Holland MoCA splitter, you will see the reference to "low isolation" at the MoCA frequencies. 
http://www.hollandelectronics.com/catalog/catalog.php?product_id=catv-moca-splitter

Regarding the MoCA frequency range going up to 2200 MHz, which I have seen you mention before, if you have a documented authoritative source for that information, please provide it, otherwise someone may think you are BSing. According to the MoCA alliance, even the MoCA 2.0 specifications, are that the MoCA range tops out at 1675 MHz, which is exactly what is the range stated on those "bogus" MoCA rated splitters... 
http://www.mocalliance.org/MoCA2/specification/MoCA_2_Device_RF_Characteristics-150406d.pdf (See section 2.2.1)

Last point, although I totally agree with you regarding HDMI cables and "Monster" cables in general, MoCA rated splitters are not always "over priced ripoffs" and some can be found for fairly reasonable prices. 
http://www.techtoolsupply.com/SearchResults.asp?Search=CATV+MoCA+Rated 
BTW, I have personally tested many brands of splitter and actually run speed tests myself, I didn't use any 99 cent store ones but most of the major brands. All were rated to at least 1GHz and all "worked" including the Holland and Directv Sat splitters, however, I got the best throughput by a slight margin 4-5 Mbps on the Verizon and Holland MoCA rated splitters. I have also helped several friends and family members setup and troubleshoot MoCA setups, and whenever there were problems, they were usually cured by upgrading to the MoCA rated splitters, especially on the main / first house splitter.
Snerd, to say "no offense" and then to proceed to say someone is a BSer...is both a bit rude and a logical contradiction. I am certainly capable of being mistaken, but I never "make it up as I go along."
I think with a bit of research, you gentlemen will find that a splitter is not necessarily "dumb", just as a diplexer is not just a splitter with a DC block on one leg....right HarperVision.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

[sorry for the screwy formatting, the quotes aren't working they way I thought they would...]

Hi fcfc2,

Thanks for responding and providing more information on your background.



fcfc2 said:


> Hi Snerd,
> Sorry you and HarperVision think I am BSing you. But I do think that there are errors in your posts.
> [\QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi again,
Thank you for your detailed explanation. I have to admit I do not understand what "Spectral Mask Frequency Ranges" exactly means as compared to the earlier section of the document. "The MoCA 2.0 frequency plan defines, within the new extended band D, two subbands for independent network 
operation. These subbands comprise the D-low and D-high, as follows:
Sub-band D-Low (DL): 1125 to 1225 MHz edge to edge (100 MHz wide)
Sub-band D-High (DH: 1350 to 1675 MHz edge to edge (325 MHz wide)
Guard-band between sub-bands: 1225 to 1350 MHz (125 MHz wide)." I took the "edge to edge" meaning that the frequency range used from beginning to end.
Regarding the testing that I did, I only used 2 way splitters between the 2 types of MoCA adapters I used the Actiontec 2200's and an off brand Mygica adapters. The default channel was used on the adapters which I believe is 1100 MHz. The brands of splitters I recall were Antronix, Comscope, the gold one from Monoprice, Directv, Holland (Sat type), Verizon (Fios), Holland (MoCA rated), and 2 more, 1 no name and the other that I don't recall. The coax run I used was one 100 ft, shielded, RG 6 with factory connectors. A MoCA filter was placed on the "input" of splitter A, and a 75 ohm terminator was placed on the second leg of the test splitter and on the "output" port of the adapters, likewise for splitter B. I ran speed tests based on the transfer of a 2GB file and swapped the splitters (same brand on both ends) etc...for a tedious amount of time. I repeated the same process with the MyGica brand adapters. There was some slight variation between the different brand of adapters and splitters but nothing consistent. The speeds with most of the splitters ranged in the mid to low 70Mbps area. The Directv splitter came in 3rd I recall with the speed being in the high 70's, the fastest came with the Verizon brand by only by a nose to the Holland one, both were in the low 80Mbps. I attributed the results were the result of that "marketing hype" about the lower isolation between the ports. 
I believe your reporting of the quoted isolation for the Holland unit, but without comparing it to the specs on some of the other splitters for that frequency range, I don't know if it is any better or not. If they are all the same than "hype" it is....I would have to then assume there was some "experimenter bias" going on, but I seriously doubt it. Part of the problem with relying on the published specs is that they are not readily available if available at all. So it is difficult to know if the MoCA rated ones have significantly lower isolation at the MoCA frequencies or not. 
I only know for sure that in my own tests, I found the MoCA rated splitters to be "slightly" better on the throughput tests I did. I have also found that on several occasions, swapping out a standard splitter for a MoCA rated one and suddenly the troubling MoCA setup started working. Would it have suddenly started working if I just used a new "whatever" brand splitter it might have had a similar result, I am not going back to find out. I did what I think was a fair test and until I see someone who has done a similar test with similar products and gets radially different findings, I will have to stick with my findings. Further, the comparison of MoCA rated splitters to stores selling "super" HDMI or "monster" cables with grossly inflated prices is not a fair comparison as the link I provided should demonstrate. For me the premium I would have to pay for the MoCA rated splitters is really very slight for the extra confidence I have in them.
Regarding one's manner of speaking, I grew up and worked much of my adult life in areas where you learned to both "measure" who you were speaking to but the words you chose. I learned to try to speak to all with respect as much as possible, but if you allowed yourself to let your words stray, you had better have done your first measure very carefully. Have a good evening.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

FIOS has been using MoCA for many, many years. They typically install 1GHz splitters even though their ONT uses 1150MHz for the MoCA freuency.

Personally I've used 1Ghz and 1.2Ghz splitters with MoCA for my Minis. From a user perspective there was no difference. But in the diagnostics screen the max PHY? rate listed was around 290Mbps with the 1.2Ghz splitters while the 1Ghz splitters only showed around a 275Mbps max rate.


----------



## HarperVision (May 14, 2007)

aaronwt said:


> FIOS has been using MoCA for many, many years. They typically install 1GHz splitters even though their ONT uses 1150MHz for the MoCA freuency. Personally I've used 1Ghz and 1.2Ghz splitters with MoCA for my Minis. From a user perspective there was no difference. But in the diagnostics screen the max PHY? rate listed was around 290Mbps with the 1.2Ghz splitters while the 1Ghz splitters only showed around a 275Mbps max rate.


Have you tried anything with a higher top end, like 2-2.3GHz? Just curious, no real reason.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> FIOS has been using MoCA for many, many years. They typically install 1GHz splitters even though their ONT uses 1150MHz for the MoCA freuency.
> 
> Personally I've used 1Ghz and 1.2Ghz splitters with MoCA for my Minis. From a user perspective there was no difference. But in the diagnostics screen the max PHY? rate listed was around 290Mbps with the 1.2Ghz splitters while the 1Ghz splitters only showed around a 275Mbps max rate.


Interesting numbers. The MoCA 1.1 standard doesn't seem to specify a maximum bite rate, other than to say that when the PHY rate is at/above 275Mbps then the MAC rate must be at least 139.87Mbps. The spec says that for receive signals that are attenuated by less that 51 dB, the PHY rate is only required to be above 225Mbps to pass the spec in the D band (1125MHz - 1525MHz). The spec allows for 25 dB of loss from the transmitting MoCA device up to the root node, where there should be a MoCA PoE filter to reflect the signal back down to other MoCA devices, and allows another 25 dB of loss going back down to the receiving device. 50 dB of loss means the RF power level at the receiver is only 0.001% of the power that was sent out.

The 275Mbps PHY rate seems to be quoted frequently in MoCA literature, so anything above that is just gravy.


----------



## Peter G (Jan 3, 2012)

The MoCA 1.1 standard has the MoCA signal at 1125-1525 MHz, so as not to interfere with typical broadcast (OTA) or cable signals which live between 45-1002 MHz. This is MoCA Band D. Most 1st Gen MoCA adapters work in band D. 

MoCA also has additional bands so it can work with satellite receiver networks where the Satellite signal may be in the range of 950-2000 MHz. This would interfere with MoCA band D so need to use a different band. These range from 500-1025 MHz. I have not seen reference to any MoCA bands above 1525 MHz.

So it is important that the splitters pass up to 1525 MHz. Many marked 50-1002 seem to work fine but MoCA designated products would be my choice.

Peter G


----------

